# [OFF] Brevet du système de fichier FAT

## _kal_

Bonjour à tous  :Smile: 

Voilà, j'viens de découvrir cette news aujourd'hui sur clubic :

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-30855-le-brevet-sur-la-fat-confirme-pour-microsoft.html

Microsoft a reussi a breveté le système de fichier FAT, et il semblerait que les constructeurs de periph' informatique (clef usb / lecteur mp3 entre autre) devront maintenant payer pour utiliser ce système de fichier.

Aussi nul soit il, j'utilise ce système de fichier tout le jours afin de transferer des mp3 sur mon lecteur mp3. 

Le noyau Linux va t il devoir abandonner le support du FAT en raison des licences qui sont mise en places ? Ou est-ce que le support FAT du noyau a été codé via "reverse engenering" ce qui impliquerait (je suppose) son epargnement vis à vis de cette licence ?

Et encore des brevets...

----------

## Enlight

Au moins maintenant on sait pourquoi Microsoft ne s'est jamais donné la peine de supporter l'écriture en ISO 9660...  :Rolling Eyes: 

edit : en tout cas on peut penser qu'une alternative (libre) va être crée, mais de là à ce qu'elle soit acceptée par la suite... http://www.mega-tokyo.com/forum/index.php?board=1;action=display;threadid=8865

----------

## coco-loco

Habituellement, ce genre d'initiative de la part de Microsoft provoque une réaction du côté des grandes entreprises concernés et invités a payer (IBM, SUN, Sony etc.), et ils finissent par déclarer un nouveau standard.

Je pense qu'une initiative du côté FOSS ne pourra pas s'établir sans le support des grands - mais j'ai confiance à ce que les réactions ne tarderont pas. En plus cela nous libérera (j'espère du moins) d'une dépendance MS avec un nouveau standard cross-plateforme qui sera libre pour tout le monde. Vu a long terme, je trouve que c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle.

----------

## spider312

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Ou est-ce que le support FAT du noyau a été codé via "reverse engenering" ce qui impliquerait (je suppose) son epargnement vis à vis de cette licence ?

 Je te trouve optimiste là, ce genre de méthode est autorisée en france, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous les pays, je doute que les USA pensent de même

----------

## Talosectos

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

> Habituellement, ce genre d'initiative de la part de Microsoft provoque une réaction du côté des grandes entreprises concernés et invités a payer (IBM, SUN, Sony etc.), et ils finissent par déclarer un nouveau standard.
> 
> Je pense qu'une initiative du côté FOSS ne pourra pas s'établir sans le support des grands - mais j'ai confiance à ce que les réactions ne tarderont pas. En plus cela nous libérera (j'espère du moins) d'une dépendance MS avec un nouveau standard cross-plateforme qui sera libre pour tout le monde. Vu a long terme, je trouve que c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle.

 

Je plussoie pour cette vision des choses.

Mais que va t'il advenir de tous les périphériques déja vendus qui utilisent cette technologie? Les constructeurs vont-ils devoir payer? Cela risque de faire grincer des dents   :Confused: 

----------

## _kal_

C'est honteux comment Microsoft pompe partout... J'espere qu'ils vont decider de creer un standard système de fichier libre. Malheureusement, il faudra absolument qu'il soit intégré à Windows (bah oui, 90% des gens l'utilisent), hors je ne pense pas que Microsoft sera tres motivé pour cela. Bref, peut-être qu'ils decideront simplement de payer la licence auprès de Microsoft (  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) et que le kernel pourra garder le support FAT dans son code   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

N'est il pas possible d'avoir le pilote de lecture du système de fichier au niveau utilisateur.

Comme beaucoup de produit demande un logiciel pour se connecter, il pourrait très bien traduire dans un système de fichier différent du FAT... enfin je ne sais pas si c'est réalisable.

Sinon, pour les produits déjà fait, étant donné qu'ils ont été fait avant le brevet, il ne devrait pas y avoir de royalties à payer...

----------

## Bapt

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Malheureusement, il faudra absolument qu'il soit intégré à Windows (bah oui, 90% des gens l'utilisent), hors je ne pense pas que Microsoft sera tres motivé pour cela. 

 

Sous windows tu as toujours (ou presque) un cd de driver avec ton matos. Parmis ces drivers quand tu achète te clé USB/appareil photo/ce que tu veux tu fournis celui du FS ça ne choquera pas les utilisateurs.

----------

## _kal_

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Malheureusement, il faudra absolument qu'il soit intégré à Windows (bah oui, 90% des gens l'utilisent), hors je ne pense pas que Microsoft sera tres motivé pour cela.  
> 
> Sous windows tu as toujours (ou presque) un cd de driver avec ton matos. Parmis ces drivers quand tu achète te clé USB/appareil photo/ce que tu veux tu fournis celui du FS ça ne choquera pas les utilisateurs.

 

Ouais.. j'ai encore jamais vu ça c'est pour ca  :Smile:  Enfin, j'utilise pas beaucoup Windows non plus, et encore moins les CD de drivers des ma clef USB / appareil photo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

> Habituellement, ce genre d'initiative de la part de Microsoft provoque une réaction du côté des grandes entreprises concernés et invités a payer (IBM, SUN, Sony etc.), et ils finissent par déclarer un nouveau standard.

 

Bah, je sais pas, moi, ext2 quelqu'un?  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *coco-loco wrote:*   Habituellement, ce genre d'initiative de la part de Microsoft provoque une réaction du côté des grandes entreprises concernés et invités a payer (IBM, SUN, Sony etc.), et ils finissent par déclarer un nouveau standard. 
> 
> Bah, je sais pas, moi, ext2 quelqu'un? 

 

Trop sofistiqué! Sérieux!!!

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bah, je sais pas, moi, ext2 quelqu'un? 

 

+1

c'est ce que je me suis dis quand j'ai lu la news : "Super on va mettre de l'extended 2 partout !!"

----------

## ghoti

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Bah, je sais pas, moi, ext2 quelqu'un?  
> 
> +1
> 
> c'est ce que je me suis dis quand j'ai lu la news : "Super on va mettre de l'extended 2 partout !!"

 

D'autant plus que ça ne doit pas être bien compliqué d'implémenter le microcode dans les périphériques ! 

J'arrive déjà à créer des partitions ext2 sur mon APN à partir de Linux (comme sur n'importe quel UMS, d'ailleurs ! )

La seule chose, évidemment, c'est que l'APN lui-même ne les reconnait pas mais ça ne le fait pas planter : ils les ignore tout simplement. 

Par contre, ça me permet d'utiliser mes cartes flash comme des clés USB (hop, ni vu ni connu pour transporter des données sensibles  :Wink:  )

----------

## bobbix

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Tony Clifton wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   Bah, je sais pas, moi, ext2 quelqu'un?  
> 
> +1
> 
> c'est ce que je me suis dis quand j'ai lu la news : "Super on va mettre de l'extended 2 partout !!" 
> ...

 

Oui, mais voilà, l'avantage de FAT est sa simplicité enfantine, ce qui ne génère pas bcp de calcul pour s'y retrouver. Ext2 est certainement plus complexe et exige donc plus de ressources systèmes. Ceci n'est pas important pour un ordinateur, mais pour de l'électronique embarquée, ca risque de nuire à l'autonomie.

Je pense vraiment qu'il faudrait mettre au point un système de fichier spécifique à l'électronique embarqué, qui répond plus aux besoins du marché. J'espère que ce sera fait... Le tout est de savoir combien de temps ca prendra.

Bobbix

PS: un article est paru sur ZDNET, il donne également un lien vers la page des tarifs que Microsoft va pratiquer : 0,25 dollar par baladeur.

----------

## _droop_

 *bobbix wrote:*   

> PS: un article est paru sur ZDNET, il donne également un lien vers la page des tarifs que Microsoft va pratiquer : 0,25 dollar par baladeur.

 

Avec une limite de $250.000 par fabricant. Ce qui va representer une somme pas si mal pour une société bien pauvre comme MS (surtout pour les grandes innovations déjà bien amorties dans les windows que représentent ces brevets).

Enfin, les fabricants de clefs bas de gamme, risque de vendre des clefs non formatées pour alléger la facture (Ce qui ne changera pas grand chose, vu qu'il n'est pas très dur de formater soi même (si ce n'est pas automatique...)).

Il ne me paraît pas très probable qu'un autre fs soit utilisé par défaut, le plus grand obstacle étant que ce fs doît être reconnu par Windows... Enfin j'espère me tromper...

----------

## titix

Pour en revenir à l'idée d'un système de fichier libre, des étudiants de mon école, lors de leur projet de fin d'étude ont réalisé un système de fichier libre fonctionnant sous linux, windows et mac. Il ne correspond pas réellement à nos attentes puisque c'est un système de fichier réseau, basé sur une base de donnée (oracle, mysql ou postgresql).

L'un des atouts de ce système c'est ca rapidité ainsi que son originalité, en effet il permet de créer des répertoires virtuels pour mieux classer ses fichiers. Pas exemple pour classer des fichier dynamiquement dans différentes catégories sans devoir copier le fichier, et tout celà grace aux attributs étendus.

Si vous avez rien compris, c'est normal, suivez le guide:

http://www.noofs.org/

Edit: typo

----------

## NoZ

C'est vrai qu'il ne correspond pas tout à fait à ce qu'il faudrait pour nos clefs usb/lecteurs mp3...

Reste que ça a l'air sympa comme projet  :Smile: 

Non, plus précisément, il n'y a vraiment aucun système de fichier libre qui ferait une bonne alternative à la

FAT(32 ou non) ?

Au final, le SDF doit :

- ne pas gérer les droits sur les fichiers et dossiers.

- demander très peu de ressources.

- n'implémenter que les notions de fichiers et de dossier (le reste, on s'en fout...)

Quelqu'un a quelque chose qui s'en approche ?

----------

## geekounet

 *NoZ wrote:*   

> Au final, le SDF doit :
> 
> - ne pas gérer les droits sur les fichiers et dossiers.
> 
> - demander très peu de ressources.
> ...

 

Je pense qu'il faut aussi ajouter la crypto.

----------

## Saigneur

 *NoZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au final, le SDF doit :
> 
> - ne pas gérer les droits sur les fichiers et dossiers.
> ...

 

La FAT.

En brevetant la FAT, on a breveté tes 3 lignes, quasiment. Allez, un petit effort et on brevette l'addition  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titix

Tu veux crypter tes DivX ?

J'suis déjà dehors...

----------

## NoZ

Ca craint, microsoft en se foulant pas à réussi à créer un vrai standard  :Surprised: 

----------

## coco-loco

C'est tout du déjà-vu... windows est né avec des sources que Bill à acheté à un "copain" de fac pour 20$, puis SQL Serveur c'est en principe la base de données Sybase qu'ils ont piqués lors d'une co-opération. Windows NT (la base de XP aujourd'hui) est né dans une co-opération avec IBM afin de créer OS/2... sans parler de toutes les boîtes qu'ils ont achetés pour exploiter des produits fonctionnants (par ex visio, teleo, giant) ou pour simplement les laisser mourir (groove networks, FrontBridge, Sybari) juste pour leur piquer des logiciels.

EST_CE QUE CELA ETONNE VRAIMENT ENCORE QUELQU'UN?

Si on sait que Bill Gates à sorti (en 1999 je crois) qu'aux états unis, pour créer une société comme microsoft il faut un bout de code et une dixaine d'avocats, il est plus ou moins clair d'ou souffle le vent, non? Il a bien éssayé d'attaquer les licences GNU comme non conformes aux lois...

Même si c'était pas, à l'origine, ma raison d'adopter Linux (et Gentoo) comme OS, et de bannir Winbouze complètement de mes machines, aujourd'hui cela le serait... désolé pour les adeptes du dual-boot... mais je ne vous comprens pas!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## NoZ

le dual boot en même temps, c'est foncièrement désagréable... devoir changer pour avoir tel ou tel logiciel.

Non, franchement, vaut mieux se limiter à un système, même si c'est Windows...

Le passage de Windows au Linux graphique est pas digeste d'ailleurs... 

(Je hais le tcl/tk, on dirait que les interfaces sont faites en lego...)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *NoZ wrote:*   

> le dual boot en même temps, c'est foncièrement désagréable... devoir changer pour avoir tel ou tel logiciel.
> 
> Non, franchement, vaut mieux se limiter à un système, même si c'est Windows...
> 
> Le passage de Windows au Linux graphique est pas digeste d'ailleurs... 
> ...

 

Euh, moi je n'utilise rien en tcl/tk ... et j'ai une interface graphique ...

<troll> et entre nous ... windows c'est bien moche aussi ! </troll>

----------

## fb99

moi j'y connais rien mais c'est pas possible de partir d'un système de fichier genre ext2 et d'y enlever tout ce qui est inutile ou bien cela reviens à un refaire un de zéro ???

----------

## digimag

Nous ne savons pas ce que va se passer maintenant... Microsoft ne l'a pas fait pour rien quand même. En plus, NTFS est bien plus complèxe, quel intérêt de breveter le FAT alors? Je pense que ce n'est pas pour rien et pas pour faire parler d'eux non plus.

Maintenant, on peut ésperer qu'un système de fichiers libre (à la base de Ext2 par exemple) soit mis en place et reconnu en tant qu'un « système universel ».

Sinon, j'ai du mal à m'imaginer... Bon, on va payer .25 $ à M$ par baladeur, mais ça ne peut pas durer longtemps! On reconnetra bien un jour ou l'autre que c'est une dictature... Et on optera pour une altérnative. Après tout, il y aura sans aucun doute des linuxiens prêts à transformer Ext2 dans quelque chose de plus allegé.

Ceci est ma vision des choses, plutôt optimiste peut-être, mais je crois bien que Bill Gates a prévu quelque chose d'autre (à moins qu'il ne soit pas devenu complétement crétin)...

----------

## SuperDindon

Les brevets ne devrait être acceptés que s'ils sont déposés AVANT la mise en commerce du produit

C'est comme le jpeg et le mp3, ils ne se seraient jamais démocratisés si le brevet avait été déposé tout de suite, le déposer 10 ans après, c'est une abberration, il n'y a plus innovation et retour d'investissement, c'est du simple racket

Un énième exemple des pratiques minable de Microsoft

----------

## Saigneur

 *SuperDindon wrote:*   

> Les brevets ne devrait être acceptés que s'ils sont déposés AVANT la mise en commerce du produit
> 
> C'est comme le jpeg et le mp3, ils ne se seraient jamais démocratisés si le brevet avait été déposé tout de suite, le déposer 10 ans après, c'est une abberration, il n'y a plus innovation et retour d'investissement, c'est du simple racket
> 
> Un énième exemple des pratiques minable de Microsoft

 

MP3 a toujours été sous brevet par Thomson / Fraunhoffer. Simplement, ils ont été coulants sur l'utilisation de l'algo.

----------

## digimag

Bon alors qui veut créer UFS?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Bon alors qui veut créer UFS?

 

Ca existe deja  :Wink: 

----------

## Anthyme

mais le vfat du noyeau linux, ce n'est pas une implementation libre et compatible avec le fat windows ??

Pasque si c'est le cas ... ce n'est pas la peine de s'inquieté du brevet (non ???)

----------

## coco-loco

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> mais le vfat du noyeau linux, ce n'est pas une implementation libre et compatible avec le fat windows ??
> 
> Pasque si c'est le cas ... ce n'est pas la peine de s'inquieté du brevet (non ???)

 

Non, dans nos systèmes est intégré une implémentation FAT qui est basée sur les spécifications originales (par reverse engeneering si je ne me trompe pas). MS peut donc à tout moment demander des royalties pour l'utilisation... et avec la guerre qu'il mênent en ce moment, je crains bien que cela ne va pas tarder.

On verra bien si RedHat retire le support FAT dans FC5, leur politique est habituellement très prudente (voir le support mp3 par exemple).

C'est expliqué ici:

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39302520,00.htm?xtor=1

----------

## digimag

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *digimag wrote:*   Bon alors qui veut créer UFS? Ca existe deja 

 Universal Files System?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *digimag wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *digimag wrote:*   Bon alors qui veut créer UFS? Ca existe deja  Universal Files System?

 

Euh non, Unix File System  :Wink: 

----------

## Anthyme

 *coco-loco wrote:*   

>  *Anthyme wrote:*   mais le vfat du noyeau linux, ce n'est pas une implementation libre et compatible avec le fat windows ??
> 
> Pasque si c'est le cas ... ce n'est pas la peine de s'inquieté du brevet (non ???) 
> 
> Non, dans nos systèmes est intégré une implémentation FAT qui est basée sur les spécifications originales (par reverse engeneering si je ne me trompe pas). MS peut donc à tout moment demander des royalties pour l'utilisation... et avec la guerre qu'il mênent en ce moment, je crains bien que cela ne va pas tarder.
> ...

 

mais si le reverse engenering est autorisé en france, on pourra l'utiliser nous ??

----------

## Enlight

<off> *Quote:*   

> L'Office américain des brevets n'a donc pas été de cet avis. Ce qui ne sera pas sans créer de problème aux éditeurs d'OS Linux. «Le noyau Linux intègre des modules permettant de lire et d'écrire des données sur des supports de stockage au format FAT», confie à ZDNet.fr Laurent Pierre, directeur de projet chez la SSLL française Linagora.

 

La débilité des journalistes m'exaspère... c'est sur qu'y a que les directeurs de projets qui sont dans la confidence   :Rolling Eyes: 

 </off>

Sinon le reverse engeeniering n'a rien à voir la dedans, c'est la technologie FAT qui a été brevetée... alors qu'elle est tellement documentée qu'on pourrait presque la croire dans le domaine publique.

----------

## Saigneur

Je veux bien que ce soit breveté, mais en Europe au moins, des lois permettent le reverse engineering quand c'est à des fins d'intéropérabilité, non ?

Tant que les lois sur les brevets logiciels ne passeront pas, on ne pourra pas interdire d'utiliser ces brevets dans les Logiciels Libres, si ?

Un noyau "USA" et un noyau "reste du monde" ?

----------

## coco-loco

Je me rappelle de distros qui avaient des dépots <US> et des dépots <reste du monde>. Mais je crains que dans ce cas de figure, le <reste du monde> finira bien par être considéré comme les <talibans de l'informatique> - et aux US, c'est les entreprises qui font la politique (bon, chez nous c'est pas vraiment mieux), et c'est les politiciens qui élisent les juges... pas besoin de te faire un dessin, non?

----------

## Saigneur

Effectivement, je crois que c'est chez Debian qu'il y a des distros USA et Autre : une qui permet de faire du chiffrement fort, et l'autre. Car il est (était ?) interdit d'exporter des algorithmes de chiffrement aux states.

----------

## kernelsensei

C'etait le cas de Debian jusqu'à la Sarge, depuis, le "non-us" a été mergé dans la section "main" il me semble ...

----------

## coco-loco

C'est tout aussi hypocrite que RedHat avec son obstination à ne pas supporter les codecs MP3. alors que en 3 minutes et demi, c'est installé et prêt à démarrer sans faute à partir de dépots <non officiels>   :Laughing:  ça me fait rire quand même cette expréssion   :Laughing: 

Mais le problème est d'après moi ailleurs. Si les US veulent absolument faire valoir leurs droits chez nous, qui les en empêchera? En consultant mes dossiers spam de temps en temps, je découvre une vingtaine de boîtes françaises qui essayent de me vendre des versions de Windows OEM, ce qui me fait malgré tout penser que notre économie d'une façon ou d'une autre dépendant de MacDo, Microsoft et compagnie. Et je pense que c'est valable pour l'europe toute entière.

Forcément, la préssion sur ce genre d'économie va augmenter si MS veut arriver à un but, et la pression sur les politiciens en même temps.

D'après moi, il n'y a qu'une conglomération des grandes entreprises (IBM, Sony, SUN, etc.) qui peut empêcher que Billy prenne le dessus une fois de plus... après tout ce qui c'est passé, ce ne sera pas HP ni Cannon qui vont faire face à MS (deux des plus grands employeurs informatiques en france), on voit bien ce qu'ils pensent du libre...

----------

## expl0rer

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Effectivement, je crois que c'est chez Debian qu'il y a des distros USA et Autre : une qui permet de faire du chiffrement fort, et l'autre. Car il est (était ?) interdit d'exporter des algorithmes de chiffrement aux states.

 

Il est toujours interdit d'exporter des algo de cryptage hors des US, car c'est considéré comme du matériel militaire, d'ailleurs il est tout aussi interdit d'en importer sans le controle de la NSA. En gros sans backdoor point d'algo aux US (c'est un peu schematisé mais pas loin de la vérité), le DES avait du être limité à 56 bit alors que l'implémentaion originale était à 64 donc plus longue a décrypter en brute force par le gouvernement US ....

Mais bon pour la FAT un nouveau standard de système de fichier simplifié devra être créé, ou chaque constructeur implémentera son propre système de fichier avec drivers comme c'était le cas avant la démocratisation de tous ces périphériques.

----------

## kernelsensei

En fait maintenant la loi US est un peu plus souple concernant l'export/import des softs de crypto, la branche non-us n'a donc plus grande utilité ...

----------

